# PRI-G fuel stabilizer



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone have experience with PRI-G fuel stabilizer? I'm looking for a replacement for STA-BIL and online reviews seem to point to PRI-G as the best stabilizer.

I pulled a ATV out of storage Monday and tried to start it up. When we stored it last Nov, I fully rebuilt the carb with a new parts kit, drained the carb via drain screw and had put stabilizer in the fuel tank (my mistake, should have drained it fully but I was expecting to use it a couple more times). Got it out and went to start it, it fired right up but died after 30 seconds and would not restart. Yanked the carb back off last night and went through it, it looked fine... went to drain the tank and noticed slooooowwwww flow out of the tank itself through the clear vinyl drain tube.

What happened is the STA-BIL'd fuel gelled up and wasnt seeping through the pet**** filter fast enough to fill the carb. After fully draining, I flushed the tank with some newer gas and will refill it completely with some new fresh "blue" gas this evening.

But... I'm sick of issues with STA-BIL, its crap. I'm sick of ethanol and we've pretty much switched over to blue gas for all "toys" and yard equipment. I do keep several cans of gas around for normal use / emergencies etc, hence wanting to use some form of stabilizer. I should just dump a can in the truck after a month or two and refill it, keeping fresher gas around but you all know how it is, you forget... or plan to get around to it "soon"... then soon becomes 3 months etc etc.

Anywho PRI-G... whos used it, what issues does it have etc etc. Is there anything better to consider?


-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Since switching over to ethanol free gas for everything except my everyday drivers I haven't used a stabilizer in gas and have not had any problem with a snow blower left over the summer or a generator, lawn mower, trimmer left over the winter.

Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

just filled four 5-gallon cans with blue gas the other night. I just really wish that stuff wasn't 40 cents more expensive than regular! What a rip-off.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

middlefork said:


> Since switching over to ethanol free gas for everything except my everyday drivers I haven't used a stabilizer in gas and have not had any problem with a snow blower left over the summer or a generator, lawn mower, trimmer left over the winter.
> 
> Maybe I've just been lucky.


I also use ethanol free fuel on my dirt bikes and power equipment. Since I have made the switch, I cant believe how much better my machines run and haven't had any fuel related issues since.

Here is a link that helps you find a gas station with e-free fuel: https://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=UT

I personally use Fuel Med RX to stabilize: https://www.shopyamaha.com/product/details/fuel-med-rx?nw=yamaha-motor-company

But several guys I know use Sea Foam stabilizer and love the stuff.

Do some research on ethanol free fuel, its really interesting stuff IMO.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh regarding the gel - I learned that this is unique to gas with ethanol in it when I ran my edger dry a couple winters ago. The gel clogged my jet and I couldn't figure out what this white goo was. I spoke with a small engine repair shop and they told me it was ethanol fuel causing the buildup.


I bet that is what is causing the issue in your pet**** too.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I never put a stabilizer in a gas can. I have never found there to be an issue with in a year. But sometimes I do throw the leftover gas in the truck/car and just go fill up with new.

And I happily pay 40 cents more per gallon for Blue because I am sick of ethanol making the small engines run poorly.

.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Drop the additives and go with ethanol free.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

stabil is junk. startron works better for me. look for any others that say "prevents two phase separation". 

fwiw, ethanol free is worth it for anything that is going to sit longer than a month without being used. look on the pure-gas website or app for a vendor near you.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

Hmmm. Interesting. I never had a problem with Sta-Bil. I had eth-free gas in my Kawasaki motorcycle with a dose of Sta-Bil. My M/C sat in a pole barn for a year and a half and when I got it out it would run right away so I started down my friends back driveway (sloped towards the road) and my bike was running just fine.
Fluke?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have just learned that whenever I plan to store a gas powered item that I just run it dry and not worry about it. 

As for using Sta-Bil I have never had a problem with it. It sounds like you got something else into the fuel tank that caused the problems. Every time that I have mixed the Sta-Bil with gas it mixes completely, at least from what I can see, not to mention that with only 2oz of it for 5 gallons I can't see where it would be the problem.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My buddy stored his 4 wheeler with Stabil. He went to start it the other day and it ran for a few seconds and wouldn't restart. I always try and start my equipment and let it run for a few minutes throughout the summer or winter. I have a snowblower and generator that are notorious for not wanting to start after sitting for months.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have just learned that whenever I plan to store a gas powered item that I just run it dry and not worry about it. [/QUUOTE]
> 
> I've ruined several pieces of power equiptment because running it dry was not recommended by the mfg and seals dried out and cracked. You cant win anymore it seems these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found as far as the internet is concerned that there are a lot of haters and very few that post where something works. 

I am a member of a couple of truck forums and 99% of the post on them is how lousy their truck is, how often it breaks down, or other negative post. Very seldom do you hear about the vast majority of the trucks that don't have a single problem.


----------

